# Say Hello to Sabrine...She's New



## NJMAN (Sep 13, 2007)

I had the distinct pleasure of photographing a lovely young lady today. She is new on the block, but very sweet and quiet. These were taken when she was only 9 hours old. C&C always welcome. Thanks for looking! 

1. 






2. Her wee little scaley toes.





3.





4. "Excuse me while I have my first yawn."





5. I wish she would have opened her hand a bit. Some babies sure have a tight fist for being so young.





Thanks for looking! 

NJ


----------



## zaramuni (Sep 13, 2007)

I am enchanted with the feet shot. The rest are precious too. How adorable. The shallow depth of field in 3 and 4, are those because of the lens that you used or post processing. I think it's very effective in making us focus on her cute little face!


----------



## Holly Marie (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow. I am in love with these shots. Great great great great great!!!  The feet one. It's so adorable!


----------



## jemmy (Sep 14, 2007)

beautiful... i especially like the yawn... precious! x


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Sep 14, 2007)

You did a really nice job with these. I like them a lot.  Have you tried a b/w version of any?  Quite a little doll baby though.


----------



## Leo (Sep 14, 2007)

Precious, very precious, I like #2 and #5. great shots.


----------



## heip (Sep 14, 2007)

NJ,
Nice use of the light and DOF. Good job on the softening as well.
Great work NJ.


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 14, 2007)

Oooooooooosh!!! My uterus is hurting just looking at these! Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful, and most wonderful.


----------



## JenR (Sep 14, 2007)

I love the gorgeous, soft light on these.  It's perfect for a brand new baby.  I really like #1, but I wish she wasn't chopped off at the neck.


----------



## chrisb2794 (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice pics. She's going to be loooooooouuuuuuud.


----------



## acaldwell (Sep 14, 2007)

i love the yawn one   how cute!


----------



## Alison (Sep 14, 2007)

What a wonderful series. I love the color in these, she has such beautiful skin and you captured her newness so well! I almost always shoot newborns in b/w because their skin is often blotchy but this little one appears to not have that issue


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the very nice replies!! 

Thanks zaramuni, holly marie, jemmy, Johnboy, Leo, heip, wildmaven, JenR, chrisb, acaldwell, and alison! 

zaramuni: The shallow depth of field was from the 50mm lens, set all the way to f/1.8. No processing to enhance it. Thanks for commenting. 

Johnboy: Yes, I tried a few of them in B&W, and I liked the effect! Thanks for the nice reply. 

wildmaven: you are too funny. LOL. Your uterus, huh? too much information maybe. Thanks for the kind words! ;-)

Alison: Yes, she had very nice skin for only being 9 hours old! Thanks.


----------



## holga girl (Sep 14, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> Oooooooooosh!!! My uterus is hurting just looking at these!



right there with ya!


----------



## Holy Ghosted (Sep 14, 2007)

good work,  nice soft and warm


----------



## kundalini (Sep 14, 2007)

All are very good, but I could just nibble on those toes....uhmm...err...in the good, clean wholesome way of course.  Congrats NJ, she's lovely.


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks holga girl, holy ghosted, and kundalini for the very nice responses!


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 15, 2007)

I love them all, but the little feet!  Wow!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Beautiful!  She is precious and her mommy and daddy will love them!


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 15, 2007)

Thank you Cindy and Kathi!  Your kind words are greatly appreciated as always.


----------



## CrazyAva (Sep 15, 2007)

I saw these and just said AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.  They are fantastic.


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank you Ava!  Really appreciate the the kind words.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 4, 2007)

How did I miss this thread?? I love the first one soooo much!!!!  I actually love them all but WOW, number one is amazing!!!!


----------



## NJMAN (Oct 4, 2007)

oldnavy170 said:


> How did I miss this thread?? I love the first one soooo much!!!! I actually love them all but WOW, number one is amazing!!!!


 
well, you are so kind for looking up this thread and commenting.  Thanks ever so much oldnavy!


----------

